
Ask HN: How to teach Python to non-programmers online? - webartifex
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgK7lVBHzeuXjvohiEXkgyA
======
webartifex
Hello world,

two weeks ago, I recorded and published my "Introduction to Python &
Programming" course that I have been teaching to non-CS majors over the last 2
years.

Materials on GitHub: [https://github.com/webartifex/intro-to-
python](https://github.com/webartifex/intro-to-python)

Playlist on YouTube: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Zns-
vfhuic&list=PL-2JV1G3J1...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Zns-
vfhuic&list=PL-2JV1G3J10lQ2xokyQowcRJI5jjNfW7f)

Question: Because the semester is over at the end of April and I have no
teaching obligations until the fall term, I was wondering if I should be
teaching the course over the summer. I have no experience with developing a
MOOC, so I am curious to hear your suggestions.

My plan was to put one video lecture up per week and then have a Q&A for the
students on, for example, Zoom. My university has a big license.

My big observations over the last couple of semesters are that non-CS majors
need some personal tutoring. No need to be 1-on-1. Assigning students into
small study groups and then talk to the groups is enough.

So, I am basically offering my time once a week for free for any beginner to
Python.

Maybe we can start an initiative where other software engineers also volunteer
their time in a similar format.

I audited a couple of the standard MOOCs on edX and coursera in the last year
and find that especially beginners struggle if they only have a message board
to ask questions and not an interactive tutor.

What are your thoughts?

~~~
aabbcc1241
Beside showing videos lecture. Setting up interactive exercise maybe helpful
to some type of students. Example like codeingame.

~~~
webartifex
I created lots of exercises. They are all on GitHub (see *_02_exercises.ipynb
files on [https://github.com/webartifex/intro-to-
python](https://github.com/webartifex/intro-to-python)). My "offline" students
take between 4 to 8 hours per exercise set.

------
DoreenMichele
I have no suggestions, but wanted to say thanks. I want to learn Python. I am
"non technical" for the HN crowd and I keep failing to learn to program cuz
Reasons.

I wish I had brilliant suggestions. But I suspect if I knew what on Earth I
need someone to do for me, I would not be continuing to fail to learn to code.

I have made a note of this HN link in my "I have fantasies of learning to code
-- someday!!!" files and I hope to check it out soon, but not right this
minute, cuz Reasons.

